# Falling Pregnant naturally after IVf ? what are the chances ?



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi 

Just wondered how many of you have fallen pregnancy naturally after IVf ??

Is it true that if you fall pregnant with Ivf and its worked there is a high chance it would work again ?


We have Holly who is our precious miracle and were v lucky we just wonder if another baby could come naturally ? I was so ill with Ivf I doubt I could do it again 

The problem I had was that my eggs wernt growing sufficiently , we were lucky after first time IVf . IM coming up 38 ...we tried naturally for 3 years including 12 months on clomid ...

Just curious !!

Anyone been lucky and shocked ?

Love Ju x x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ju

Congrats on having Holly  

I cannot give you a defo answer on your question, as it has never happened to me, but i have seen lots of lovely ladies on here go onto get pg naturally, even when they and their dhs have been given the worst chance, i.e. really bad male factor issues etc....

So never say never, goodluck hun with trying, i hope that it all works out for you and enjoy Holly  

Luv Myra xxx

p.s. i am sure some of the girls will be along soon to share their success stories with you xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ju

Ive heard about lots of women on here who go on to have natural pregnancies after enduring years of IVF and am hoping I will be one of the lucky ones.  I have decided not to have anymore tx but am now hoping it will happen naturally.

Wishing you all the best.

Cath x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Myra & Cath ,

Thanks so much for your replies , 

Goo luck to you both ! x x


----------



## spjulac (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a "natural miracle", BFP in July this year. As my signature says the IVF gave up on us because I had a very low AMH, and I'm 39. I had ovarian surgery in Dec last year to clear up endometriosis again, and then tried a Clearblue monitor. Not quite there yet, but 14+5 today.

Good luck. Hope this bit of reassurance that sometimes miracles happen helps!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ju,

I am also looking for reassurances as we are due to start tx number 3 prob in Jan 09....Feeling a bit like hope is fading but then I cant help but fight it! 

Good luck to you in your pg quest xxxxx


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,

We got a surprise natural   last year. In 2006 we had ICSI in Spain and were successful 1st time with twin girls.   We, never in a million years thought we would conceive naturally as we'd be told it would be 'highly unlikely' and we'd tried for so long before we went for IVF.

We were secretly trying in the hope that it would happen and on our 1st month of proper 'trying',it worked!!! Miracles DO happen. I always read about this sort of thing happening to other people but never thought it would happen to us. 

I'd heard that,sometimes a womans body needs a pregnancy to 'kick-start' everything? Maybe there is some truth in that?

Hope never dies!

Good Luck!

Abby


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Abby thats such fab news and has made me think it could happen now  

Congrats on your little bundles of joy
L
xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi

I hope u don't mind me posting on here ... I will tell you my story so far( sorry to bore u ) I'm 30 and my DH is 29 he has a son from his past who is almost 4yrs old. He never had any probs having him so when we got together we never thought we have any issues. When we talked about having kids I thought it would be easy... YEH right we tried for nearly 2 yrs and nothing. We talked about going to the doctors and all the time I thought I might have the probs... We saw 3 different doc's and all 3 said that he had low sperm and most of them was slow!!!!! We was SO shocked he told the doctor that he had it wrong as he had his son... They couldn't answer that!!! This caused many problems before you ask yes his son is his !!! So I wanted a baby of my own soooo much the doc said we would need ICSI!!!!!! We went to the Lister and had ICSI with egg sharing I had my lovely daughter in FEB this yr she was 2 months early and she is everything I could wish for. I have been thinking about the pill ect and I'm thinking could I get PG naturally... I just know it wont happen.... 

Julie


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update - I am now on day 48 of a 42 day cycle after ttc naturally this cycle following a failed tx in Sep.........      for me please if you dont mind. Getting hopeful here now.... xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi JU - as others have said yes it DOES happen so i have my fingers crossed for you hun.  

i have just had a natural BFP - but sadly this one wasnt ment to be (see signature)    but i now feel very hopeful that i CAN get pregnant naturally   my 'problem' was endo and although i am starting to feel it might be returning i definatly think it cleared up in pregnancy and i am   it stays away long enough for another natural BFP   before JP my periods were anything from 32 - 42 days appart but since they have been 28-29 days so i am hoping th mc wont change that cos i feel that has been a real change in my system and maybe has helped the BFP  

good luck huni - maybe we will be pregnant together again?  

lentil - i am   for you hun


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you Kooks - so sorry to hear of your loss sweetie xxxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Ju,

This can and does happen - it has so with me, twice.

My husband and I tried naturally straight after we got married, for almost 3 years. When nothing happened, I went to the doctors and it was found I had very bad PCOS, with 2 huge cysts on my ovaries (needed surgery, was in hospital for 7 nights). I guess I should have known there was a problem when I only had a period every 3/4 months but I think I was naive or just didnt want to believe that there was a problem.
I was prescribed 12 months worth of clomid, which was unsuccesful. I then had 1 abandoned IUI and 1 failed IUI. On my first course of IVF, I was very fortunate to concieve my daughter. I remember catching the bus to go to one of my scans and bumping into my IVF consultant. I asked her what my chances were of any natural pregnancies and she told me that they were pretty non existant. Imagine our surprise to find out I was pregnant when our daughter was 11 months old. My second daughter was born last July. A few months ago, I approached my husband about having another, he wasnt very keen but said he would give it 6 months. With my consultants words in mind, I was not very hopeful as I always thought concieving my 2nd daughter was a fluke. Anyway, somehow we have been blessed with another and it is due at the end of April.
I have never ever forgotten the long hard journey we went through to get our family. I still remember how much it hurts and I feel blessed everyday to be in the position I am in.
I hope that my story has given you hope, that it can and does happen.

Take Care and all the best.

Purpleal


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

It can and does happen  - but sadly, not always.  I've been TTC 18+ months for #2, I have been told the chances of anything happening naturally are almost certainly close to zero.    I'm currently on my 3rd round of FET, and am hoping its my last tx! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not holding my breath...we've been trying for another since our ICSI twins were six months old and my periods returned. We're on cycle 30 (I think) of trying naturally, and are saving up for more ICSI next year.

Of course, there is always the possibility of a miracle natural BFP, however slim the chances, so keep on trying!


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies and messages they really mean a lot to me ...

I dare to dream but I will always treasure my miracle little girl whom I love and take time to treasure every single day 
I am so lucky 

Love Ju x x x


----------

